
The Casimir Effect - Proof that universe will expand forever - nickb
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap061217.html
======
Xichekolas
Hmmm... not sure "provides evidence that the universe will expand forever"
really becomes "proof that universe will expand forever."

Maybe on slashdot it would.

Still an interesting read. Those pictures are crazy addictive!

------
bootload
_"... The attraction is known as the Casimir Effect, named for its discoverer,
who, 50 years ago, was trying to understand why fluids like mayonnaise move so
slowly ..."_

Mayonnaise and tomato sauce are my favourite types of _"Non Newtonian fluids"_
~ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-Newtonian_fluid>

